# The famous Larry Bird seen in Maine



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yup, Larry Bird is now living in New Gloucester, Maine. 
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Way cool, Daryl, how's he like his new digs?? Congratulations to you on your new friend.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If there's lots of lonely hens, I'm sure he'll adjust.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Way To Go, Daryl!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
No lonely lady birds here, so I'm going to have to find one for poor Larry. Going to show this weekend, hope to find something there.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm sure Larry is enjoying the pigeon  company and getting settled in his new home.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*update on Larry and other news*

Well, Larry has a lady bird, now. I lost Rosie's mate last week, in a sad way. He got frightened by  , I have no idea what, flew right in to the barn wall, and died right in my hands, with, I figure, a broken neck. Rosie was on two eggs at the time, which she abandoned after caring for them all by her self for 3 days. I was providing food and water for her, but she just couldn't do it all by her self. She is very in love with Larry, and he is so aloof. She begs, flirts and preens him, and he just stands there, with his snooty little face up in the air.
The baby in the barn now has a name. It's Wigglefitz (when we're formal) and Wiggle, Wiggie, and other variations when we're just being sily. He is aloready a Mama's bird, loves to be held, and begs for attention.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I hate to admit this and I am a little slow sometimes but I thought you were talking about the REAL Larry Bird. This wasn't even a senior moment - more like an idiot moment. Duh, I get it now and it is one of the cutest names I've heard. 

Daryl, I'm sorry to read about Rosie's mate. Hope Larry warms up to her.

Wigglefitz. You sure can come up with great names.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Wigglefitz. You sure can come up with great names.


And it would probably crack you up to hear her say it with her Northern accent!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And it would probably crack you up to hear her say it with her Northern accent!
> 
> Pidgey


True, but she'd get a bigger charge hearing ME say it. I would take me 10 minutes to say the whole name as slow as I talk....


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

awww Larry come on....she loves ya.... quit playin hard ta get...... get yer head outa the clouds .....we know your not snooty, your just shy...... and you don't want to blow it by doing something stupid .....


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I hate to admit this and I am a little slow sometimes but I thought you were talking about the REAL Larry Bird. This wasn't even a senior moment - more like an idiot moment. Duh, I get it now and it is one of the cutest names I've heard...


Me, too, especially as I was a big fan of the Celtics when we were in New England. Should have known better, as we have a Walter Pigeon.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The List*


LARRY BIRD BASKETBALL
LADY BIRD FIRST LADY
WALTER PIGEON ACTOR
WHO ELSE CAN WE ADD TO THIS LIST? GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I like that

4. Big Bird (our site owner and Sesame Street)
5. Birdman of Alcatraz (famous prisoner who cared for birds - played by Burt Lancaster)

Can't think of any more - Birdseye frozen foods?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Russel Crow e
Jose Cuervo (Joe Crow) Teguila
Raven
Mr. Peacock (from the game of Clue)
Robin Hood
Christopher Robin
Robin Gibbons
Robin Williams
Dove Chocolate ?
Dove Soap ?

Mind block
Feather

Oh...The Hawaiian peace sign is sometimes called the bird.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Update on Larry and Rosie*

Well, Larry is at this time doing egg sitting duty. Yup, Rosie won him over. I don't know how many eggs there are. Will update later.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, congratulations.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrate:::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

DARYL, JUST GREAT,is ROSIE a racer? You may be establishing a racing empire. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds GRRREAT to me, even if we don't get pictures!  

How the heck is Ping? How's Fred?

What happened with your son and his Prom??? Nosy minds want to know...


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

george simon said:


> DARYL, JUST GREAT,is ROSIE a racer? You may be establishing a racing empire. GEORGE


just keep in mind that if Larry were a good racing pigeon he most likely would not have ended up at the game farm I rescued him from lolol 

glad to hear he found love....... 
can't wait to see the babies..... 

would love to see Larry 
s


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I had totally forgotten that it was Larry that Shalva rescued from the game farm. Just makes the love affair extra special. I just love happy endings.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I had totally forgotten that it was Larry that Shalva rescued from the game farm. Just makes the love affair extra special. I just love happy endings.


I know it.... he deserves a good life.......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Congrats to Larry and Rosie*

on the hatch of their first squabbie. I know there's at least one baby out there. Half of an eggshell is all the evidence I need. I dare not bother the new parents to check the baby/ies. Will keep you updated. In other news, Beau's and Jocelyn's baby is so big, unbelievably so. He dwarfs his parents, I think. He's hiding in the bottom of the cabinet he was hatched in, still no forays out in to the big world. When I pick him up, I have two hands overflowing with "Ze Blob". I should take pics, but have been so busy with sick MIL, running, running, and more running. Have been on vaca this week, and it doesn't feel like it. Saw my Dr. yesterday, and boy did she give me "heck". Her orders were "Get this lab work done. Stop running for everyone. Sit down and put your feet up every 4 hours, for at least 20 minutes" Right!!! 
Have CD with pics that I will send off to Pidgey tomorrow, yes, tomorrow. I am running only for myself tomorrow, heck, I might even go do a bit of fishing tomorrow, or at least sleep in late.
Daryl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGRATS GRANDMA  GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl .. you made me tired just reading your post. Follow the doctor's orders and get some rest!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulation on the new babies.
Now, get some rest, dr's orders, you have to follow.

Reti


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats larry and rosie...... 
I need to hand out some cigars or something...... 
cant wait to see the pictures of my guy...... 
s


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Grandma Number Two*

HI SHALVA,CONGRATS GRANDMA # 2 Sorry I FORGOT YOU ARE THE GRANDMA ON THE OTHER SIDE GEORGE


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations to the happy parents & the happy grandmas! Hope you're having a peaceful day pigeonmama!


----------

